# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Dual Booting Android & Ubuntu Touch (Nexus 7 ONLY!!!)

## Courtenay Blackburn

This will replace CWM Recovery with TWRP (MultiRom requires TWRP)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=104 - Installing Ubuntu Touch with MultiRom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_0lGN06g9A - Installing Ubuntu Touch with MultiRom (video)

http://theunlockr.com/2012/12/11/how...n-the-nexus-7/ - Installing MultiRom (Nexus 7 ONLY)

note Rename TWRP_multirom_n7_20130226.img to recovery.img or change "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" to "fastboot flash recovery TWRP_multirom_n7_20130226.img.img"

Just some infomation I used to dual boot my Nexus 7  :Smile:  i hope its helpful to others

----------

